# R.I.P Little One



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Coming back from my sons tonight I found you a beautiful brown spotted male tabby in the middle of the road, nothing could be done unfortunately :cryin: you were already gone :cryin: :cryin: so rather than coldly place you somewhere out of the way and risk anymore happening to you I placed you in my car and tomorrow I fully intend to arrange for your cremation and collection of your ashes. You are someones beloved cat, unfortunately no collar, no contact details  But, you have been well looked after and loved, I can see that 
So if anyone is reading this and has lost their cat who sounds like it could be the one above in the Birmingham area please contact me by PM - so I can arrange for you to pick up his ashes - he has distinguishing marks, obviously if you did own him you will know what these are.

I don't know where else to place this :cryin: But couldn't leave him where he was :cryin:

R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

aww what a sad story 
RIP little one run free over that bridge xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

RIP little one

What a fine thing you have done Ruby, seeing this little guy laid to rest!
Thank you - glad there are people like yo in the world!
DT


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP Tabby cat. I hope your owner finds out what has happened to you . I would be so sad to lose either of my babies and not know what has happened to them.
Ruby could you have him checked for a microchip? It's so thoughtful of you to want to keep him somewhere safe and to arrange for a cremation.


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry  You should be proud of yourself for what you are doing x xx x x x x

R.I.P Little one xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That's terrible 
RIP kitty xx


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> RIP Tabby cat. I hope your owner finds out what has happened to you . I would be so sad to lose either of my babies and not know what has happened to them.
> Ruby could you have him checked for a microchip? It's so thoughtful of you to want to keep him somewhere safe and to arrange for a cremation.


I was thinking about this and I'd like to do all I can to get in contact with his owners to let them know  Before ringing the pet crematorium tomorrow I'll ring my vets to see if they will kindly scan him to check for a microchip. All I do know if he was mine I'd be distraught and would want to know what has happened to him  I was also thinking of placing an ad in the lost and found section in my local paper - I've also got the number for my local C.P.L so they can add him to their lost and found register should anyone call them enquiring as to whether he's been handed in or reported to them as found, even though it's really bad news should they contact them, I'd like them to know I wasn't one of those horrible passers by and did stop and collect him from the road and gather him in


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

So sad but so very nice of you to do what you are doing. 

R.I.P LITTLE ONE XXXX


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

You are a wonderful person to go through all that trouble for the cat. I hope you find the owner and they learn of your kind deed also.

Rest in pece, little kitty.

Leena


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor thing xx


R.I.P little one...


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a lovely, compassionate person you are.

Maybe let your local council know? I think they keep a list of animals they find dead.

Run free at the Bridge, little Tabby.

xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

R.I.P Little One
what a very special person you are and such a kind thing to do.
xxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How i wish there were more people like you around!!
The world would be such a nicer place.
I hope you find the owner.
R.I.P.little Tabby.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Please please get it scanned.

My chipped cat went missing years ago, and after some research we heard that a couple had found an RTA cat the night he vanished, and instead of taking him to the vets to be scanned, they took him home to bury.

I will never know 100% if that was my cat or not.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been so busy today only just got back, my vet kindly scanned him this morning - no chip  The pet crematorium had a slot for this afternoon so he's been taken there and his ashes will be available for collection tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww, what a beautiful thing to do - most people would just walk away and leave it. I hope the cat's owners are traced, i'm sure they would be so grateful for what you have done for that little cat.

Run free little kitty cat xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im deeply sorry to hear that someone has lost this cat, it just so happens that you were there to do such a good deed,I believe that you were destined to help in a way that had taken him to is only, and rightful place after the accident,
It was a very kind thought of you and im sure that the cat knows of this where he is bless him.
may he run free out of pain at rainbow bridge
he will be with the others


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw I am sorry to hear  Rest in peace little one xxx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What a truly beautiful act to do..Maybe it will make more of us think about the times we drive pass and think poor thing...You should be so proud of yourself and i for one think your a real star..

SLEEP WELL LITTLE ONE..:closedeyes:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Very lovely of you to do that!
R.I.P little one
x


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

What a lovely thing to do. I would also notify the local vets in case the owners have listed him as missing. Sending you warm thoughts xx


----------

